# 211z



## JeffEstes (Dec 27, 2017)

anyone having issues with this receiver? First off it's slow response time. Meaning you change a channel and it shows the banner at top like it changes channels, but takes 7-10 seconds to see a picture.
Second and most aggravating. Using a Metra brand hdmi extenders over cat5. The audio will not work. I can use another source over extenders and audio works. 

Setup: dish 100.4 eastern arc. 3 lines (185 feet) to a dp44 switch. 4 - 211z receivers. Switch and receivers in equipment rack. Each receiver is connected to a Metra brand HDMI Extender over cat5. Attached to LG tvs. Also using Control4 to control all.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would reboot them nightly


----------



## JeffEstes (Dec 27, 2017)

P Smith said:


> I would reboot them nightly


They have been rebooted a dozen times. I have NO audio at all.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then I would call CSR and insist on fixing the problem !


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

JeffEstes said:


> anyone having issues with this receiver? First off it's slow response time. Meaning you change a channel and it shows the banner at top like it changes channels, but takes 7-10 seconds to see a picture.
> Second and most aggravating. Using a Metra brand hdmi extenders over cat5. The audio will not work. I can use another source over extenders and audio works.
> 
> Setup: dish 100.4 eastern arc. 3 lines (185 feet) to a dp44 switch. 4 - 211z receivers. Switch and receivers in equipment rack. Each receiver is connected to a Metra brand HDMI Extender over cat5. Attached to LG tvs. Also using Control4 to control all.


Four (4) receivers all without audio? You have a problem in your system, possibly your HDMI adapters? 185 ft is a long cable run, where are you located?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would troubleshoot the HDMI extender ... perhaps it require to update FW ? make its cold reboot ?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

The lag time between changing channel and the picture appearing happens on mine as well.

Just NOT every channel. I don't have a complex set up, I'm inclined to believe it's the Eastern arc I'm on, as the West arc never did this.


----------

